
EPYC's Chinese Counterpart, Hygon C86, Takes No.1 Spot in Cryptography Benchmark - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/amd-epyc-chinese-hygon-c86-no-1-cryptography-sisoft-ranker/
======
satanspastaroll
> If you remember reading my exclusive (here) on AMD's partnership with Hygon
> you would remember that the one thing AMD did not design in the Hygon
> processor was the cryptographic layer.

The processor with china-mandated modified encryption runs much faster than
their regular counterparts?

